# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  شاب إماراتي حااامل!!

## أجمل إحساس

الســلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هذي قصه حقيقيه وصارت في الواقع 



وااااااااااااخزيااااااااااا اااااااه. 
اخواني واخواتي اسمعوا هذه القصه الغريبه 
فيه شاب كان يدرس بجامعة الامارات. 




المهم هذا الشاب ظهر من قاعة الامتحان زعلان ودايخ من السهر 




المهم وهو نازل مع الدري طاح على الأرض وقاموا الشباب وشلوه على 





المستشفىالجامعي وكشف عليه الدكتور وياللهول 







طلع الولد حامل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 






























معقوله !!!!!!!!!!!! 























مستحيل 























كيف صار هذا.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


























شو صارررر للدنيا لا حول ولا وقوة الا بالله 





























انقلب الكون يارب استر 



























لا والمشكله من منو؟.؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ما حد يدري 














لا حوووووووووووووووووووووول 











محد دارى وهب راضي الولد يعترف من منو حامل 































طلع السبب . 


























انه حامل كتااااب.























هههههههههههههههههههااااااي 








تعيشوووون وتاكلوووووون غيرها..

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أنوار المهدي

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*مشكورة على القصة*
*تحياتي*

----------


## لحظة خجل

ههههههههههههههههههههاي

----------


## Princess

ههههههههههه على طوول عرفت السالفه يوم قلتي بالجامعه
خخ مجربه مليوون مره هالمشاعر هههههههههههه
يسلموو خيه ويعطيش الف عافيه

تنقل للقسم المناسب
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## كبرياء

*هههههههههه هههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههه*

*يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو*

----------


## شفق

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مشكووووووووووورة على الموضوع

----------


## ؛ بسمة ؛؛

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اني قلت حامل شآ اكيد سوى فلم ارنورد ههههههههههههههههه 
يسلمووووووووووووا

----------


## آهات عاشقه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



حلووووووووووووووووووووه



يسلموووو وربي يعطيش الف عافيه 


دمتي لنا

----------


## مغروره بدلع

ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
يسلموووو

----------


## ساريه

مشكوره ويسلمو ا على القصه ممكن  مداخله بسيطه هذا الشاب يمكن يكون حامل الهم و الحزن داخل قلبه 
                                           ســـــــــــــــــــــــــاريه

----------


## روح تائبهـ

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*يسلمووووووووووو على القصه* 
*تـحـيـاتـيـ...*

----------


## بريط

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أحلى بنوته..,

ههههههههههههه مشكوووره خيتووو 
قريت وحده مثلها بس بعدين قالو 
حامل مااده >>>راسب خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## أجمل إحساس

مشكورين على الردود الروووووووووووووووعة

----------


## ملكة الإحساس

ههههههههههههههههه
كنت متوقعه انه حامل شئ في ايده 
بس ماكنت ادري وش هو
تحيااااااااااااااااتي

----------

